# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Letrat e pashkruara

## laguna blu

Letra e I-rë

Ja edhe Viti i Ri hyri. Kisha ndenjur i mbyllur gjatë gjithë festave të fundvitit. Një diell i ngrohtë më miklon buzë liqenit. Punëtorët  e komunës po pastrojnë sheshin kryesor të qyetit. Mbledhin shishe qelqi a plastmasi me shkujdesjen e rutinës së përditshme të punësmbledhin hekurishtet e skenës së sapo çmontuar copëra letrash që hudhen në shporta me shpejtësi, sikur fshirja e kujtimeve të natës së fundit të ishte çështje kohe.

Hudhen kështu kujtimet e Natës së Shpresës së Mirë. Mijëra copëra të shkëputura dialogjesh, puthjesh. Mbase edhe premtimesh të hudhura një mbi një. Në mesin e tyre më përftohet edhe imazhi yt. Vrapoj deri tek shporta dhe nxjerrë fotografinë: është e një revisteje të ilustruar. 

Sa herë ka ardhur e nuk është lajmëruar?

Ja, mbrëmë erdhi, më çveshi, bëri çbëri me mua dhe iku pa thënë asnjë fjalë. As ëndërr nuk më kujtohej të kisha parë. Mu kujtua Simone, ai film aq i bukur i dyzimit të ëndrrës dhe realitetit. Tashmë më përziheshin kujtimet dhe dëshirat .
Më mirë një lamtumirë e dhembshme se një ëndërr që nuk do të mund ta tresim.
Pastaj një valë e vogël seç u përplas tek këmbët e mijamë mbeti shija e hidhur e kujtimit në gojë.

Jo, ish mjegulla në sytë tanë



PA TITULL

Vakësia e asaj që ushqeje për mua
ishte fitili i një dashurie të re.

Më shkruaj së paku...

----------


## laguna blu

Ajo që lexuat më sipër ish një uvertyrë e një teme që do të kisha hapur...
Ju ka ndodhë të mos mund të shkruani ngase i dashuri apo e dashura nuk mund të përgjigjen. Është larg, nuk guxon mbase, jeni grindur dhe s'doni t'i shkruani më...
Ja këtu do të kemi mundësinë të bëjmë katarzën tonë shpirtërore si terapi kundër mungesës së tjetrit. Aman le të jenë delikate dhe plot skofi sado qofshi të hidhëruar sepse kështu edhe katarza del më e bukur. Natyrisht le të mos i mungojë as estetika...
Sepse kujtimet sado të lumtura apo të trishtuara që janë, së paku le të jenë të bukura...Qoftë ajo edhe bukuri tragjike...

 :xhemla:  Shëndet
laguna blu

----------


## laguna blu

Ja e dashur, nga ajo kuti ekrani nuk po del asgjë që të më tërheqë. Shikoj librarinë time, prekë libra të mëdhenjë e të vegjël. Prekë me dorë kopertina miqësh që janë a që ishin dhe çuditërisht më ndjellë Ti më tepër. Ndonëse nuk do të flasim sonte. Kështu të dërmuar si jemi mbase është më mirë. Edhe një natë e gjatë pa Ty. Nuk e dija se do më mungonje aq shumë. E puthura jote e parë e mëngjesit, vrapi yt deri në punë, telefonatat nga ballkoni, nga nënshkalla. Dhe mbrëmja, ah mbrëmjet me Ty. Puthja jote e fundit, si sonniferi im më i mirë. Në këtë kohë të çmendur. Dhe ne, të bijtë e saj...krijesa paranoje mbarsura me frikë dhe nga hija jonë. Krijesa që gjithmonë ndryjnë ndonjë gjë të pathënë a ndonjë pikëpyetje të paqenë...ndonjë dyshim të pavlerë...

Përpiqem të lexoj gjëra të tjera dhe shohë përgjasime të historisë sonë. Gati dhe emrat na i kanë vënë. Je Ti? Janë ata si ne? Apo jemi të gjithë "ne"?
Gjumë të ëmbël! Click...

----------


## Poeti

Me lotët e zemrës e laga letrën e parë dhe të vetme për Ty! Gjatë, shumë gjatë e barta në xhepin tim të këmishës, aty afër zemrës e cila vuante për Ty. Më dukej se ishe ti aty, brenda në letër, aty afër zemrës sime!!
   Sa herë jam vendosur si statujë në qoshen e rrugës andej nga gjithënjë kaloje ti duke të pritur dhe duke u bërë gadi që çdo fjalë që kisha shkruajtur në letër dhe që e kisha mësuar përmendësh, të ta them, sa e sa herë i kam përsëritur ato fjalë, sikur po mësoja tekstin për rolin kryesorë në tragjedin e jetës, tragjedin e jetës sime?!
  Vitet kaluan dhe letra e shkruajtur për ty u zverdh, sikur u zverdh edhe dashuria jonë!
  Letra mbeti letër, kurse dashuria u shua me vjeshtën e parë, atëherë kur lotët e mi u bënë një me shiun e asaj vjeshtë të akullt që më ngriu zemrën dhe më piu gjakun nga dejet e enjtur, ah ajo vjeshtë!!!

----------


## laguna blu

Ja sot e punova dhe kopshtin
dhe i imët
gjysmë i shkrirë
hapa dhe një gropë të vogël
mbolla edhe një bimë
i dhashë fshehurazi emrin tënd
dhe në duar të stinës së mirë
vendosa fatin tonë

le të rritet po qe e thënë

----------


## laguna blu

Më mirë rrebeshe që shpërlajnë
e diej mbi ne pastaj

Më mirë tërmete me pak ballë
se krimba dyshimi 
që dinë vetëm të hanë

Më mirë shpërthime çasti
në pranverën tonë
se akull pa ndjenjë
që asgjë s'premton...

----------


## Dito

Urimet e mija me te perzemerta mbi meditimet tuaja.
Te keshilloj te mposhtesh disi shpirtin romantik dhe do shikosh qe je me i forte dhe me letrar per krijime me te bukura.

Suksese ne vazhdim.

Dito.

----------


## laguna blu

> Urimet e mija me te perzemerta mbi meditimet tuaja.
> Te keshilloj te mposhtesh disi shpirtin romantik dhe do shikosh qe je me i forte dhe me letrar per krijime me te bukura.
> 
> Suksese ne vazhdim.
> 
> Dito.


Faleminderit Odeon-relax. Isha vetëm duke mprehur pendën...Paskam klikuar padashur edhe sipri dy herë...Tash po e shoh...

----------


## laguna blu

Ja,
e dashur

kështu ndërrohen stinët
herë qetas
e herë me furi

ujërat bijnë për të fjetë
rrebeshet pushojnë

nganjëherë
për dikë ngelet 
gjithmonë vjeshtë 
a dimër i acartë

ska rëndësi,
i ka jeta këto

mjafton të duhemi 
unë e ti

pastaj shofim e bëjmë !

----------


## laguna blu

Sonte i hapa 
të gjithë fjalorët,
enciklopeditë
po kërkoja një emër
të të quanja Ty

vetëm lumturi
më dukej kaq thjeshtë ?

sikur nuk mjaftonte
ndaj
thirra në ndihmë dhe hyjtë 
e muzat i zgjova
që kishin rënë 
me fjetë

askush, askush
nuk më dha
një emër për të qenë

diku, diku
ngjalleshin dhe xhelozitë
ndaj mbylla sytë
dhe vetëm shqiptova 
emrin tënd

Më mjaftoi
si më i bukuri përkufizim...

----------


## Poeti

*UDHËTIMI I IM*

Rrëkes së përroit
Mendimet udhëtojnë
Rrëpishën mu sikur trolli
Bartin me vehte llymin dhe rërën
Por nuk i marrin hallet
Që jeta mi solli!

----------


## laguna blu

Zgjohu e dashur,
zgjohu dhe sot

harroje 
përqafimin e mbrëmshëm
dhe mua harromë
bëje dushin tënd të mëngjesit
dhe gjurmët e mija fshijë...

krehërin e përjetimeve 
kredhe ndër flokë
dhe në udhnë e madhe të jetës
dilmë

E hëna
sa ditë e vështirë!

----------


## laguna blu

Sot 
e dashur
futa krehërin në flokët e tu
kreha ty dhe 
jetën gjithashtu

ranë morra të vdekur
coftina përtokë
pleshta jete
që kishin mbetë aty
thinja e thnija të bardha borë
histori të dhembshura grashë 
pa asnjë dafinë
gonxhe të paçelura
të stinëve jostinë
dhe një buzëqeshje cinike
ngeli aty mbi stol
si lot i derdhur
kohë më parë...

Ruaju e dashur
se jetë s'kemi veçse një...

----------


## laguna blu

Shiu i imët dhe i butë dhe kujtimi i mëngjesit për Ty,në këtë rrugëtim timin të shkurtë, ishin miqtë e mi më të ngushtë...Si ta harroj lëkurën tënde të mëndafshtë dhe syrin gjysmë të mbyllur që si kjo pikëpyetje më shikon se përse po ikë dhe kur do të kthehem?

Sonte e dashur, qoftë edhe vetëm për një puthje. Më mjafton...

----------


## laguna blu

Në ç'letër të bardhë do të mund të shkruaj bardhësinë e shpirtit tënd dhe të ndjenjës që ushqej për ty? Cilat shprehje do të ishin më të përshtatshme për të definuar trazimin dhe lumturinë time njëkohësisht...?

S'ka rëndësi. Të ndjejë pranë, pranë... bashkë me frymëmarrjen time që tashmë ka ritmin e emrit tënd. Edhe ahere kur merremi me gjëra të zakonshme.
Si sot në parafestën e qulltë. Ashtu si qullësia jonë e mbrëmshme...

Ikë apo vie s'ka rëndësi. Me rëndësi është se ti egziston. Dhe që diell i njëjtë ngrohë shpirtin tonë. Si stolet e të dashuruarve të kahershëm qyteteve të bukura e të përjetshme. Stinë e bukur sapo ka nisë...shpresoj të mos vyshket kurrë...

Perëndi, zgjati stinët e bukura për jetë e mot!

----------


## alexa-fr

_Sipas jush, largesia i afron o i largon njerezit?_

----------


## alexa-fr

Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
dhe une per ty seç ndjeva mall.............

----------


## laguna blu

> Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
> dhe une per ty seç ndjeva mall.............


Ti kishe vënë së paku thonjëzat apo inicialet e Kadaresë...!

----------


## laguna blu

> _Sipas jush, largesia i afron o i largon njerezit?_


Sipas meje varet nga cilësia e raportit mes partnerëve, nga intensiteti i ndjenjës që përshkon këtë raport dhe natyrisht nga karakteri i të interesuarve të drejtëpërdrejtë... Nganjëherë është edhe masë për ndjenjat dhe kohë e çmuar për të reflektuar. Shpesh edhe për kapërcime kualitative në orbita të reja ndjenjash...

----------


## laguna blu

_Fole e vjetër_

u prish dhe ajo...

ranë trarët e vjetër
që e mbanin 
me rrapëllimë

zgjuan dhe fqinjtë...

fije kashteje 
tharë nga vapa
e stinëve të pastinë

pëllumbat srrinë më aty

një pikë ujë më shumë
për lulet e bukura
në ballkonin tënd...

----------

